# parallels



## firebird (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi

A cheap set (well free if you ask at your local garage) of parallels are old car wheel bearings. The photo shows a rear wheel bearing, front bearings are bigger. The one shown measures 52mm diameter X 37mm high. The 2 centre races are each 18.5mm high. That makes them a perfect set of parallels and stood on top of each other they equal the height of the outer race. They are of course extremely hard. I have quite a collection of different sizes now and find them most useful when setting up and clamping material to the mill table.
Hope you find this tip useful.

Cheers


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 1, 2008)

I tend to collect and use steel strapping on my mill. the jaws are 15/16 in height so 1/2" and 3/4 steel strapping makes good free thin parallels.
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Mar 1, 2008)

Good tip Firebird!

I've never used bearing races before, but I often use the rollers
out of them for parallels.




As you can see, this set has been used a lot.

Using the race would give it more surface contact.

Thanks for sharing the idea.

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 1, 2008)

I keep a few peices of key stock around to use as parallels.

Another handy part to have is two blocks of 4" X 4" milled to the exact height of your mill vice base. Then when you go you key a long shaft you dont have to fuss with a screw jack.


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 1, 2008)

Good ideas guys! I never thought of using strapping before. I have used a couple of six inch scales. Make sure you wipe the coffee off of them, They'll stain your vice)

Wes


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 1, 2008)

tattoomike68  said:
			
		

> Another handy part to have is two blocks of 4" X 4" milled to the exact height of your mill vice base. Then when you go you key a long shaft you dont have to fuss with a screw jack.



Now that's a nice idea!

Best,

BW


----------



## paulj84003 (Mar 13, 2008)

In my shop I have the normal parallels that are obtained from the tool supply houses. In addition, I use some unconventional parallels, these are bearing races from transmissions, engines, large and small bearings. they are ground to close tollerances and parallel. They work on the mill and as spacers in a 3 or 4 jaw chuck on the lathe. I obtained most of those that I have from scrap yards at .10-.12 cents a pound, over the years. The photo shows some of my stash, the biggest is 8" in dia. Jim


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 14, 2008)

Excellent idea ,would be handy used in 3 and 4 jaw chucks.


----------

